# First design, second slingshot



## Stello

It's raining today. I finished my slinghot I called "Hatchet". I'm gonna work on pouch and tube.

Some pics :

G10 + G10


----------



## Beanflip

That thing is freaking awesome! I love it!


----------



## popedandy

Sweet!


----------



## Guest

Well done. Let me be the first to tell you you have a future as a designer. Beautiful work.


----------



## Geko

great design! looking realy nice.

geko


----------



## Stello

Thanks guys, I'm a newbie and i'v seen many good design in this forum.

Thanks


----------



## SlingDaddy

That is quite simply stunning. Looks nicely ergonomic too!

I'm a sucker for engineered materials and any of the military colour variations, but that's awesome by anyone's standards.

Think I've found my SOTM nomination for next month


----------



## Stello

Thanks SlingDaddy, I spend 5 minutes to search what is SOTM, (new member) now I know ! :bowdown:


----------



## torsten

Your second slingshot...thats pretty awesome stello!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wow... that's outstanding! I'm drooling, need a tissue


----------



## zhop

That looks amazing i love it


----------



## LBurnett

SECOND SLINGSHOT?! you must be kidding me! thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Smorgle

Wow nice one!!!! :shocked:


----------



## AZ Stinger

stunning piece of work there.....beautiful...


----------



## tnflipper52

The skies the limit for you Stello. With that talent, one can but wonder the beauty of what is coming next. Well done son, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockslinger

Man that is a beauty!


----------



## Saderath

Wow That looks great! I bet it feels fantastic in the hand!


----------



## Stello

I made several drawings before making the cut. I spent many hours to make it without pressing me. I am going to put drawings in the template section.

I began another one to replace the first slingshot I made (child hand).

I like to see the forum gallery : big source of inspiration.

Thank you for your comments


----------



## rapidray

Yes there is a lot of talent here! I like yours, the color, the G10 material and the thumb slot/groove position. Enjoy.


----------



## LittleBear

Excellent slingshot, perfect name.


----------



## The Warrior

That is incredible looking, WOW.


----------



## Jim Williams

That's awesome! Nice work


----------



## Bob Fionda

Beautiful one!


----------



## orcrender

Dang nice looking shooter. You got talent.


----------



## Danny0663

Wow! excellent work ... i can only imagine the feather weight G10 dust you had to endure


----------



## Dayhiker

That is a real work of art! A standout. :bowdown:


----------



## NaturalFork

Awesome design. Awesome craftsmanship.


----------



## The Warrior

I keep coming back to check this thing out. Really cool design, and very well executed.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Wow, that just about sums it up. Great work.


----------



## Stello

Danny0663

Posted Today, 03:18 AM

Wow! excellent work ... i can only imagine the feather weight G10 dust you had to endure 

__________________________________________________________________________

Wear glasses and mask and work outdoor when the wind blows (Mistral 80km/hour). The feather weight G10 flies above Africa now. :naughty:


----------



## jazz

this looks so serious and professional!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Awesome ,very good work, i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Stello said:


> Thanks guys, I'm a newbie and i'v seen many good design in this forum.
> 
> Thanks


By the looks of your work, I'd have said you were a pro!

It's beautifully made and I like the colors, they work together really well.

Good job on this slingshot man.


----------



## Brajac

This is awesome design, very, very nice!


----------



## Claudio

All I can say is WOW! May be a little bias because OD is my favorite color. :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber

What a wonderful work!!!! Perfect for the hand!!
This a kind of slingshot so well made, that I think it's almost universal...every shooter would like to have it 
Awesome work !!! Congratulations!!
Cheers ...Q


----------



## Daniel Boldeanu

Very nice. It has the Gamekeeper design for the thumb and index.

The colour is great, the ergonomics seems ok.

God blessed you with skills.

I enjoyed watch your slingshot. You may go on the market anytime with such well build product.


----------



## bigron

i think i need some alone time :wub: :shhh:


----------



## BrokenPins

Wow, this is a great looking piece! Good work dude!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hoss

That thing looks fantastic!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------

